# PSE X-Force GX?



## lungbuster123 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anybody shooting one? I would like to see some pictures and hear some thoughts on them?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 15, 2009)

*Here's mine*

I love it better than any bow I have ever had in my life. I don't know how much better a bow can get than the new GX 09s.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 15, 2009)

Satchmo, how fast is that one shooting?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 15, 2009)

How accurate are the SS at long distances? With a longer and heavier stabilizer and a longer sight?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 15, 2009)

With my set up I am shooting 330 fps. Dialed down to 64 lbs 348 grns total arrow weight with field tip , 28".


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 15, 2009)

How far are you shooting accuratly?


----------



## satchmo (Aug 15, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> How accurate are the SS at long distances? With a longer and heavier stabilizer and a longer sight?



The supershort is great,but the GX  is a lot more forgiving when it comes to longer ranges, for me. 
I have no problems shooting the supershort at the same distances, but it comes together alot faster with the longer ata of the GX.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 15, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> How far are you shooting accuratly?



I am dialed in to 60 yards and I would take that on a deer this year with my set up, If everything were perfect. I doubt that I really will take that shot, but knowing I can compfortably, confidently makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 15, 2009)

I heard that man, i had a offer for a brand new in the box GX for m Reezen.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 15, 2009)

yep about to trade a guy tommorow for a pse omen for my drenalin.just glad 3d is almost over because i would have to shoot 40lbs with a 400 grain arrow to get down to 288.awsome bows,no handshock,very smooth draw,smokin fast,the only thing you have to get used to is right before it lets off it wants to jump forward.but for the speed and handshock it would be a good trade for you,but shoot it first because u might not like it as well.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 16, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> yep about to trade a guy tommorow for a pse omen for my drenalin.just glad 3d is almost over because i would have to shoot 40lbs with a 400 grain arrow to get down to 288.awsome bows,no handshock,very smooth draw,smokin fast,the only thing you have to get used to is right before it lets off it wants to jump forward.but for the speed and handshock it would be a good trade for you,but shoot it first because u might not like it as well.



Not the 09s . Last years X forces were on the ready to launch out of the valley too quick, but the 09s are completely different. The valley on these bows are very well defined. If your draw is set up right you'll find the GX hard to beat as far as compfort at full draw. The 08s are alot different,but still great bows.


----------



## kcausey (Aug 16, 2009)

satchmo said:


> Not the 09s . Last years X forces were on the ready to launch out of the valley too quick, but the 09s are completely different. The valley on these bows are very well defined. If your draw is set up right you'll find the GX hard to beat as far as compfort at full draw. The 08s are alot different,but still great bows.



I def agree with that.  The 08 and 09 are night and day.
The GX is the best 6" speed bow on the markey imo.  I still like my Ally though.  ( i had a 2008 xf).


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got the Dream Season GX with 7" brace height. I've shot a ton of bows over the last 20 years and I absolutely love this bow. It is 10 fps slower than the GX at 342 fps. Hard to beat 7" BH at 342 though. Either way I wasn't necessarily looking for a speedy bow but I found everything wrapped in one nice neat package with the DS. Oh yeah, they do not get much quieter either. 

So in my search I had a chance to shoot on 08 and an 09 and kcausey is right. Big difference. It'll still pull you down if you let up on it too much but not like the 08 where if you relaxed your pull it would yank your arm out of the socket.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Would it be worth tradeing my Reezen for one?


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 16, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Would it be worth tradeing my Reezen for one?



That is personal preference of which one shoots better for you. I shot the Reezen and the PSE on the same day alternating them between shots. I didn't like the way the Reezen fell forward  after I shot it. It just couldn't deal with how top heavy it was. The Reezen had some vibration in it and I complained. They took out the brass damper and put the stock back in and it vibrated my whole arm for a second or two. So, if it were me...In a heartbeat.

To me the PSE was just all around better and shorter as well which was something I was looking for.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Are the new X-Forces like last year? They really had a small wall and even at full draw they just wanted to go.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 16, 2009)

I did shoot them (08 and 09 XF)side by side and as Satchmo said te 08 was ready if you relaxed. The wall is still small but it seems to fall off deeper at full draw. You can relax and creep some without it trying to take off. The 08 wouldn;t hardly let you relax your pull.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Now thats what i wanted to hear, thats the only reason i didnt like my 08' X-Force!






nwgahunter said:


> I did shoot them (08 and 09 XF)side by side and as Satchmo said te 08 was ready if you relaxed. The wall is still small but it seems to fall off deeper at full draw. You can relax and creep some without it trying to take off. The 08 wouldn;t hardly let you relax your pull.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 16, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Would it be worth tradeing my Reezen for one?



I wouldnt think twice about it!

From all my posts about the gx I think anyone here can tell ya how I feel about it.  Love it love it love it!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2009)

Got any pictures?





GTBHUNTIN said:


> I wouldnt think twice about it!
> 
> From all my posts about the gx I think anyone here can tell ya how I feel about it.  Love it love it love it!


----------



## kcausey (Aug 16, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Got any pictures?



He's got a video on Bow Madness!

His bow is pretty bad....i know he's shooting about a 410gr arrow at 280ish, like 66lbs, but a 26" draw.  i ain't gonna lie and say it's a better bow than the Reezen, for hunting anyway....i wasn't a bit fan of the 6" BH when i had to wear a jacket.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 17, 2009)

I dont know about that, that seems alittle fast for a bow with IBO of 326. I was shooting 28" draw and 65lbs. out of my Bow Madness 32 with a 350grain arrows at right around 285-290FPS.




kcausey said:


> He's got a video on Bow Madness!
> 
> His bow is pretty bad....i know he's shooting about a 410gr arrow at 280ish, like 66lbs, but a 26" draw.  i ain't gonna lie and say it's a better bow than the Reezen, for hunting anyway....i wasn't a bit fan of the 6" BH when i had to wear a jacket.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 17, 2009)

*Speed*



lungbuster123 said:


> I dont know about that, that seems alittle fast for a bow with IBO of 326. I was shooting 28" draw and 65lbs. out of my Bow Madness 32 with a 350grain arrows at right around 285-290FPS.



My setup on the DS is 29" 72# and a 395gr arrow. I'm shooting almost 305. Again that is with the 7" DS so with a 6" I imagine you could get up to 315 fps with my setup.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 17, 2009)

Best pic I have at work.  I love the bow and have nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 17, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> I heard that man, i had a offer for a brand new in the box GX for m Reezen.



Would be a no brainer for me!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 17, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> I dont know about that, that seems alittle fast for a bow with IBO of 326. I was shooting 28" draw and 65lbs. out of my Bow Madness 32 with a 350grain arrows at right around 285-290FPS.



I didnt have any problems last year letting the air outta some deer at the end of the year with my cold gear on.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 17, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Now thats what i wanted to hear, thats the only reason i didnt like my 08' X-Force!



the 08's and 09's are night and day when it comes to comparing these to bows.  I shot the 08 one time and put it up and went right back to my bowtech.  Shot the 09 and couldnt put it down.


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 17, 2009)

*Bow Madness vs. x-force GX*



lungbuster123 said:


> I dont know about that, that seems alittle fast for a bow with IBO of 326. I was shooting 28" draw and 65lbs. out of my Bow Madness 32 with a 350grain arrows at right around 285-290FPS.



You stated Bow Madness here. I do not know if it was a mistake or not but the Bow Madness and the GX are two totally different bows. The Bow Madness is 25fps slower then the GX and is a single cam. GX 352fps and Bow Madness 326.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think yall have talked me into it! The only think holding me back is a 09' crackerized Z-28!


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 17, 2009)

Get the Z-28


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 17, 2009)

Im thinking thats the route im going to take. 



beersndeer said:


> Get the Z-28


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't think you will be disapointed. I love this gt500 I got.


----------



## RacerM (Aug 19, 2009)

I had an 08 DS in my hand and something happened to the seller. I was at the BB Sunday and pulled their last 08 on the wall back for 20 minutes or so even though it wasnt set at 27" in which Im sure would make a difference as well. But was also looking at the 09 and they sure are sweet looking, but never pulled one of those back due to ziptie, now after reading all of this wish I would have, because the 08 deffintley had the Wanna Go attitude.  Bought a nice used Truth on Monday for now. Good post wish I would have seen this Saturday. Be good.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Aug 19, 2009)

just traded my drenalin for a brand new X-Force Gx6.Awsome bow and will be shooting about 40 more foot per second with same setup as drenalin.Best bow on the market!


----------

